# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  devs got 4 kids aready?

## chance

last week in the star:I can't remember which one,It said Sunita will find out he's fathered 4 children with 4 different women,as opposed to the previous rumour indicating an affair with Kelly Crabtree.
A manager for each shop?

----------


## Kim

omg, I thought he had seven shops?

----------


## chance

oh has he? maybe he has a few more hidden away somewhere,kids i mean not shops lol

----------


## SoapRach

Wow, that really would be a shock for sunita!  I can't imagine though; I mean look at the way that they portrayed him as an excited soon to be dad for first time, wanting a boy to be his heir... surely he wouldn;t act that way if he had 4 already?

----------


## Jade

I think I read this as well, its supposed to be Sunitas exist storyline

----------


## Gabby

Sunita is in for a surprise then!

----------


## Debs

blimey! he sure gets around!!!

----------


## iocioc

that is a really bad thing to do to sunita

----------


## willsmummy

I don't like dev. It's just like him to have secret kids.

----------


## dddMac1

i wouldn't be suprised if he did have secret kids

----------


## Maggie-May

How come mad Maya didn't find out about all these children? Bearing in mind that Maya found and torched his shops and had such a lot of info on Dev... Don't you think she would have noticed a kid or four???

----------


## pinkles14

I watched tina on gmtv this morning and she said that coronation street is going to be
on every day of the week ( did not say what week) cause sunita will find out about dev's secret familes..

----------


## big bro fan

So is that why sunita is leaving cause it would be a big storyline. i like sunita i dont want her to go as she is a great character

----------


## Kim

This is a story interview from Soaplife:



Click on image to enlarge

----------


## Debs

so this is true!! and he knew about them yeah?

----------


## Siobhan

> How come mad Maya didn't find out about all these children? Bearing in mind that Maya found and torched his shops and had such a lot of info on Dev... Don't you think she would have noticed a kid or four???


Maybe one of his kids belong to the women who live above one of this shops that got torched!!!!

----------

